# Window replacement cost



## merc123 (Feb 3, 2012)

What would be the going rate to replace 7 windows in my house, all on the bottom floor, cash payment in hand upon completion.

Some have the outside surrounding frame rotting so all of the wooden sills and probably the exterior framing would be replaced.  Looking to replace with double pane, single hung windows.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 3, 2012)

replacement windows are around $89 per window but your requirement for single hung throws me.


----------



## skiff23 (Feb 3, 2012)

THe windows I use are single hung replacement vinyl windows amd are a good quality. The average window replaced with what ever trim is needed runs around $ 250- $ 300 . This includes all material ad labor. I see the $ 89 window replacement ads and I can't do it for that. My windows cost alot more than that and most of the time I price against the companies that do , I still come under the total estimates they give.
 That is around the CSRA.
  I am also State licensed bonded and insured, along with lead based paint certified.


----------



## merc123 (Feb 4, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> replacement windows are around $89 per window but your requirement for single hung throws me.



I figured single hung would be cheaper than double.  



skiff23 said:


> THe windows I use are single hung replacement vinyl windows amd are a good quality. The average window replaced with what ever trim is needed runs around $ 250- $ 300 . This includes all material ad labor. I see the $ 89 window replacement ads and I can't do it for that. My windows cost alot more than that and most of the time I price against the companies that do , I still come under the total estimates they give.
> That is around the CSRA.
> I am also State licensed bonded and insured, along with lead based paint certified.



Dang...I'd definitely like to replace all 13 at once so they all look identical and the "wear" is the same.  I figured  most of the windows were around $100.  I was willing to buy the windows on my own like at Home depot or Lowes and just pay for install because I get 10% off there (not sure if contract might get them cheaper).


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 5, 2012)

merc123 said:


> What would be the going rate to replace 7 windows in my house, all on the bottom floor, cash payment in hand upon completion.
> 
> Some have the outside surrounding frame rotting so all of the wooden sills and probably the exterior framing would be replaced.  Looking to replace with double pane, single hung windows.



Not enough info.  Brick veneer, cement siding, vinyl siding, etc.  What type of windows now, aluminum, vinyl, wood casement?

Size of windows.

Removing vinyl and replacing with vinyl will be less expensive that replacing wood casement with vinyl for example.

Take the rough opening size to a window supplier and get a price for the windows for a start.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 5, 2012)

Here in NC, $300 per window on the hi side and $250 on the low. Those adds are a gimic to get you to call. Their total quote will be much higher every time. Good luck


----------



## golffreak (Feb 5, 2012)

Good, quality windows will run at least $200 installed. I sold a ton of them at my former job.


----------



## bany (Feb 7, 2012)

I charge about $100.00 a window. I have never seen an $89.00 window i like. You usually always get what you pay for. You can see several types of windows at the box stores. Some of those are very good, special order usually bilks you for more$$. They say $100.00 for "basic" install but i don't know what that means. Commercial accounts get 5% off @ lowes and HD. Windows have also been 10% for 10 or more. New brickmold etc.. will cost more for installs. figure $300.00 for a good window and a job well done and you shouldn't have any surprises.


----------



## merc123 (Feb 7, 2012)

It's vinyl siding with wood casements and wood windows.  I would like to go with vinyl windows assuming they are easier to maintain than the wood.  

I get a 10% military discount at Lowes/HD so I'm thinking maybe I can buy the windows myself and just pay for someone to install.


----------



## bany (Feb 9, 2012)

Vinyl is the way to go, vinyl clad wood aren't bad either $


----------



## rayjay (Feb 11, 2012)

Go to the library and check out a book about remodeling or building garages, etc. HD also sells the same books for $15 to $30.  Then do it yourself. 

$200 X 13 is $2600. What fun thing could you spend $2600 on ???  None of this stuff is rocket science or even as difficult as assembling a V8 motor. You just don't have the knowledge YET.  And with all the stuff I see on the DIY network who's to say the contractor you use is even going to do a decent job?{ Woody's members excepted of course  }


----------



## merc123 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a friend that worked with his BIL doing houses so I'm going to get with him to help me do it.

I just didn't realize the labor on them was so expensive which is why I asked


----------



## skiff23 (Feb 12, 2012)

rayjay said:


> Go to the library and check out a book about remodeling or building garages, etc. HD also sells the same books for $15 to $30.  Then do it yourself.
> 
> $200 X 13 is $2600. What fun thing could you spend $2600 on ???  None of this stuff is rocket science or even as difficult as assembling a V8 motor. You just don't have the knowledge YET.  And with all the stuff I see on the DIY network who's to say the contractor you use is even going to do a decent job?{ Woody's members excepted of course  }






There is a reason professionals do it for a living. Some may be handy enough to do it, but if you have ot read a book to start with ,you are gonna be in trouble. Knowing the proper way and knowing what can and can't be done is very important with windows. If windows are not installed correctly, they will not work or even can fall out and improper installation can lead to no warranty.  Just saying , I have had people call me to come and fix what they started and it usually cost them more for their trying than it would have to start with.  
Be careful and do it right. I am not a doctor so I don't practice medicine , so if you are not a carpentor ......


----------



## rayjay (Feb 12, 2012)

See the cars in his avatar ?  This guy is probably more than a little handy with his hands. It's not like he is putting windows where there were none before.

The second thing is that the unqualified unprofessional 'contractors' say the same things the qualified and truly professional contractors say. The only way the average person can tell the difference in their work is to learn as much as possible about how the job is supposed to be done. 

Also, I have a suggestion for a book some real pro could write - " How to Fix all the Problems in Your House that the Illegal Aliens and Their Dumb Jerk Employers Built into it".  It would be a best seller.


----------



## merc123 (Feb 12, 2012)

rayjay said:


> See the cars in his avatar ?  This guy is probably more than a little handy with his hands. It's not like he is putting windows where there were none before.
> 
> The second thing is that the unqualified unprofessional 'contractors' say the same things the qualified and truly professional contractors say. The only way the average person can tell the difference in their work is to learn as much as possible about how the job is supposed to be done.
> 
> Also, I have a suggestion for a book some real pro could write - " How to Fix all the Problems in Your House that the Illegal Aliens and Their Dumb Jerk Employers Built into it".  It would be a best seller.



Please don't assume that!  I am way better with my brain than with my hands!  I've built a work bench before with no plans...but that's about it   Thanks for the vote of confidence though!


----------



## rayjay (Feb 13, 2012)

merc123 said:


> Please don't assume that!  I am way better with my brain than with my hands!  I've built a work bench before with no plans...but that's about it   Thanks for the vote of confidence though!



I will have to admit that the car in the lower pic doesn't boost my confidence in your intellegence.


----------



## merc123 (Feb 13, 2012)

rayjay said:


> I will have to admit that the car in the lower pic doesn't boost my confidence in your intellegence. Four letter word that starts with F


----------



## skiff23 (Feb 13, 2012)

People that hire the unlicensed contractors and illegal labor are not worried abbout the quality of job anyhoy, they are just looking at price. If you want it done right , make sure who you are hiring has all the proper qualifications , not the cheapest price. As far as if he is smart enouhg , that isnt the problem , The problem arrives when someone wants a proffesional job and wants to read a book and expect the same results it has took me 20 years to learn doing it everyday. 
Experience is worth alot more that book learning in most cases. Books can give you a foundation to build off of , but will not make you an overnight success.


----------



## merc123 (Feb 13, 2012)

skiff23 said:


> People that hire the unlicensed contractors and illegal labor are not worried abbout the quality of job anyhoy, they are just looking at price. If you want it done right , make sure who you are hiring has all the proper qualifications , not the cheapest price. As far as if he is smart enouhg , that isnt the problem , The problem arrives when someone wants a proffesional job and wants to read a book and expect the same results it has took me 20 years to learn doing it everyday.
> Experience is worth alot more that book learning in most cases. Books can give you a foundation to build off of , but will not make you an overnight success.



That's why people bring their computers to me


----------



## skiff23 (Feb 13, 2012)

merc123 said:


> That's why people bring their computers to me



So you know what I am talking about .


----------



## leemckinney (Feb 13, 2012)

skiff23 said:


> People that hire the unlicensed contractors and illegal labor are not worried abbout the quality of job anyhoy, they are just looking at price. If you want it done right , make sure who you are hiring has all the proper qualifications , not the cheapest price. As far as if he is smart enouhg , that isnt the problem , The problem arrives when someone wants a proffesional job and wants to read a book and expect the same results it has took me 20 years to learn doing it everyday.
> Experience is worth alot more that book learning in most cases. Books can give you a foundation to build off of , but will not make you an overnight success.



Amen!


----------



## merc123 (Feb 14, 2012)

skiff23 said:


> So you know what I am talking about .



I'm all about DIY but I know my weaknesses and carpentry is one of them. I've done some electrical work in the house but I consulted an electrician before hand.


----------



## bany (Feb 15, 2012)

The labor really isn't that high. I'd say your pretty cheap or just crazy OR didn't understand.  $100.00 to swap out a window! No one said this was rocket science. How do some people REALLY justify the idea that what they do is worth $150k or so a year and a guy you can TRUST taking care of your HOME isn't worth $35 to $50 an hour. That chaps my hide. Why should home Tech's get the shaft and wonder how to make ends meet. Look at the price of fuel  just to get around with a rolling shop full of tools. I started as a DIY guy long ago and became educated enough to have a good business doing this work. I really enjoy what I do and I'm really proud that people trust me with all they own and even their life. I think most people could do this stuff but is worth it to them. It is physical, dirty,time consuming,and even dangerous. They already work for a living and would rather not spend their spare time learning to do it well. Atleast I hope that is the case as it helps my little economy.


----------



## bany (Feb 15, 2012)

leemckinney said:


> Amen!




Very often the job turns out to look nothing like the book. So with experience you may lose a little time or even $. With out experience you spend extra HOURS and $ and catch up on gray hairs Hey; if your not learning your not living!!


----------



## Poppy D (Feb 16, 2012)

Yall do know that just because some one is not licsenced does not make them a bad contractor they have probaly done this work all there life, I know I have, I cant tell you how many licsenced contractors i have went behind that have screwed up just as much work, everyone for what ever reason works one way are another,  this does not make them bad people, I have seen corporate people laid off and get a licsences and start as a contractor, Iam not saying all licsenced or un licsenced are bad, but every bushel has a bad apple in it, why down grade some one just because of a title.  just my 22 years of unlicsenced opion, and no complaints with any of my realestate agents or clients. sorry for the off topic just hit a nerve merc I hope you get your windows done at a good rate and you get a good job no matter who you use. Good luck.


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 18, 2012)

skiff23 said:


> People that hire the unlicensed contractors and illegal labor are not worried abbout the quality of job anyhoy, they are just looking at price. If you want it done right , make sure who you are hiring has all the proper qualifications , not the cheapest price. As far as if he is smart enouhg , that isnt the problem , The problem arrives when someone wants a proffesional job and wants to read a book and expect the same results it has took me 20 years to learn doing it everyday.
> Experience is worth alot more that book learning in most cases. Books can give you a foundation to build off of , but will not make you an overnight success.



what he said! i've been doing siding and windows for 40 straight yrs, and the experience you gain from this cannot be duplicated from any book. a liscense also means diddly! just a means for each lil' town to make money and send an invitation to the tax accessor. go with exp and check references from sastified customers.


----------



## merc123 (Feb 18, 2012)

Poppy D said:


> Yall do know that just because some one is not licsenced does not make them a bad contractor they have probaly done this work all there life, I know I have, I cant tell you how many licsenced contractors i have went behind that have screwed up just as much work, everyone for what ever reason works one way are another,  this does not make them bad people, I have seen corporate people laid off and get a licsences and start as a contractor, Iam not saying all licsenced or un licsenced are bad, but every bushel has a bad apple in it, why down grade some one just because of a title.  just my 22 years of unlicsenced opion, and no complaints with any of my realestate agents or clients. sorry for the off topic just hit a nerve merc I hope you get your windows done at a good rate and you get a good job no matter who you use. Good luck.




We had a guy I used to work with. He received several industry certifications in the computer field but could hardly program a printer.  Just because a piece of paper says you can do the job doesn't mean you really can...


----------



## Poppy D (Feb 19, 2012)

amen, I hope all goes well for your projects.good luck


----------



## merc123 (Feb 20, 2012)

Home Depot will be out tomorrow to measure and estimate for me.  Worse thing I can say is no and find someone else to do it also.  At least it'll give me a good dea.


----------



## bany (Feb 21, 2012)

Good luck. Sorry I went off like I did but someone struck a nerve. After 6 months the neighbor had some one show up yesterday to redo the flooring. Lowes or HD sold the flooring and install to them. I remodeled the bathrooms for them and showed her all the problems with the floor and finally they stood behind the deal and some fella and his wife showed up to fix what a crew of three guys didn't do right. I don't know if they did a good job or not on the redo. I doubt the box stores are paying enough to have happy [great] installers.


----------



## bany (Feb 21, 2012)

merc123 said:


> Home Depot will be out tomorrow to measure and estimate for me.  Worse thing I can say is no and find someone else to do it also.  At least it'll give me a good dea.



That is a real good idea. If I'm not to late make sure you have in writing the labor and materials for the install. "Basic installation" may be your enemy here. You can see window prices at the stores.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Feb 21, 2012)

Be wary of HD or Lowes installed sales. They sell the window, pay some dude to install and then mark it all up. Ive heard horror stories of then not standing behind their subs work.
Youre better off with a quality carpenter working for himself.
$200 labor isnt unrealistic.
Remove the old window carefully and cleanly.
make any adjustments to siding, sheetrock etc.
install and plumb new window.
seal air gaps around frame.
trim inside and out.
Whos gonna putty and paint interior trim?


----------



## rayjay (Feb 21, 2012)

I had a terrible experience with a HD vinyl flooring installer crew. HD did eventually refund all my money. HD is a DIY retailer imo.


----------



## merc123 (Feb 21, 2012)

HD just quoted $10,440 for 20 windows with 8 of them being tempered and all but 4 being over the standard (82" united standard).

20 year warranty on work and windows.  If I break one they come out and replace for free to include screens.


----------



## skiff23 (Feb 21, 2012)

Where are you located ? I dont know if you are close enough to me , but maybe I can recomend a friend near you.


----------



## trentb (Feb 21, 2012)

i can only speak from what i know, and that is i have been in the door and window manufactoring business for 23 years. with that said i know windows. and i know how to install them. dont do it anymore so i gave o Redneckcamo a try about 3 years ago on some projects i had going, and can tell you this. Most honest man i ever meet, best work ive seen, and now a great friend of mine. dont know where your located but shoot him a pm if you need. i think he goes by RNC on here these days.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 21, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## waterdogs (Feb 21, 2012)

Go to your local Home Depot and ask for a free estimate. they will come and and give you a price. Here is the deal, YOU WILL HAVE A WARRANTY on labor and the install as well the window. There are alot of folks that say they install and you get a warranty, but all windows come with one, not labor.  just check out the HD.


----------



## adavis (Feb 21, 2012)

I replaced all 15 windows in my house last year before 12/31. HD was running a special on them. I also got the tax savings on the income tax. I was scared to death to start with doing all this myself. I measured and ordered all of them myself. Six of my were special orders because of bay windows. It is really not that hard. The first one took me about 1.5 hours because I went slow and was very methodical. Each window got quicker. By the time I got to number 15, 30 minutes from start to finish. I had three quotes all between 6-8000 bucks. I did it and did it right for less than half those quotes! The wife is very happy with the job I did! Whomever does the job you are going to like the end results on heating and cooling! It does make a difference! Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## bany (Feb 22, 2012)

WOW! Which window did they qoute you? Is that after your discount too? Did you check out the Zap Pac's by jeld-wen. If all your frames are good you might diy those pretty easy as window replacement goes. WOW AGAIN! Must be alot of trim out or something.


----------



## merc123 (Feb 22, 2012)

bany said:


> WOW! Which window did they qoute you? Is that after your discount too? Did you check out the Zap Pac's by jeld-wen. If all your frames are good you might diy those pretty easy as window replacement goes. WOW AGAIN! Must be alot of trim out or something.



It averaged $533/window installed for the VantagePointe (Simonton) 6100 series window.  The problem is there is a lot of rot to contend with from the previous homeowner.  They just covered it with paint and called it a day but pretty much all of the trim will have to be replaced and no telling what else may have to be included.  They quoted high.  Easier to give a refund than it is to come back and ask for another $2,000...ya know?

The window sizes ranged from 36x54, 48x54, 38x54, 72x48 or something like that.  The biggest thing is the 72x48 was around $800 because it had to be tempered.  We even tried to just skimp on it and go with the cheaper model and the cheaper model was $200 more because it didn't come with the 15% discount on it.  Most of the oddball size windows also had to be tempered.  The tempering was around $1200 for 6 windows.  

I did do some online quotes here and there and HD was within $500 of most of the online quotes for the same type and size windows (without tempering).


----------



## bany (Feb 22, 2012)

Were your online qoutes just for windows? I read your first post about some rot, sorry. You have alot of wide or double windows! What was the labor/material on the qoute, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## merc123 (Feb 24, 2012)

The preinspector came put today. We wound up not needing tempering on many of the windows so that cuts nearly $1,000 off the total.  I will have to look at the labor breakdown though. 

The inspector said they will definitely have to replace a lot of the exterior wood sill and frames being in such poor condition.  

The online quotes were installed.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 24, 2012)

rayjay said:


> I had a terrible experience with a HD vinyl flooring installer crew. HD did eventually refund all my money. HD is a DIY retailer imo.



Do they have inhouse people or do they work with outside contractors ??


----------



## merc123 (Feb 24, 2012)

Outside contractors.


----------



## rayjay (Feb 24, 2012)

merc123 said:


> Outside contractors.



What he said. Guys that can't make it on their own reputation.


----------



## bany (Feb 26, 2012)

rayjay said:


> What he said. Guys that can't make it on their own reputation.



ouch


----------



## bany (Feb 26, 2012)

That seemed like alot of tempered windows. Did you look at the Jeld-Wen windows? Sounds like they are vinyl inserts and you still have wood frames and brickmold in the end.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Feb 26, 2012)

I let window world replace my windows and believe it or not I am extremely satisfied. I went with a good quality window as far as energy efficient and vinyl , they had to replace 4 sills out of 24 windows and 1 door. total 10k and change....but there is a def difference in noise and energy consumption. it has been 3 years and still satisfied...


----------



## merc123 (Mar 11, 2012)

My buddy just got a quote for his windows, all 12 of them, from I think it was Dixie Windows or something.  They are the same size as mine.   His estimate was over $8,000 for just the 12 windows and it was around $640 per window, $100 more than mine.  However, they did tell him they were "top of the line" 

He is going to get the windows from window world or something like that and he found some for $100 he's going to put in himself...


----------



## grim (Mar 12, 2012)

I dont remember the cost, but we looked at windows on our last house.  I was surprised to find that custom made windows were pretty much the same price as the box stores.  For the amount of money you are quoting, I would certainly look at everyone.


----------



## merc123 (Apr 24, 2012)

Well at this point I'm happy with the windows and install, it's the other idiots (the actual Home Depot guys) that are giving problems.

The installer (sub contractor) couldn't do everything with the window wraps that HD thought they could.  So now they owe me money.  The problem I am seeing is that the pricing is so convoluded that the "project manager" that HD assigned it can't figure out what was charged and what wasn't.  Also there are so many "spec" sheets out there that So I put together a nice spreadsheet showing him he owes me $788 for the things the installer couldn't do and owes me $50/hour for 2 hours worth of laboring for figuring out all of their crap.

They do not give an itemized price to customers.  I got one through various channels though and put it all in Excel and had it do the calculations.  So far the install will now cost me $2,000 LESS than what was quoted plus the amounts that were mis-speced with the glass tempering...so we're looking at around $7869 which is a far cry from the original $10k amounts.  So at this point I am within a couple thousand dollars within most quotes any independent could do but with the warranty.

The guy that did the install did say he gets $300/window and could get equivalent windows for about $160.  That puts them $100 less per window than Home Depot, but he did say that he could fall off the ladder tomorrow and never work again.  What happens if something happens to the windows?  I'm stuck replacing it on my own...  Also with that in mind for him to do all of the 21 windows we're looking at $9,660 for his install...which is higher than HD once they give me all the refunds I'm due.


----------



## merc123 (May 22, 2012)

FINALLY got the credits owed to me resolved today.  HD is going to give me the credit that _I_ want plus a $200 gift card.  I called the corporate office then the regional office called me, same guy as before.  He said well I'm not going to argue with you, we're only going to pay you $157 (owed me $510 best as I could figure).  I asked for his regional director's name and number and I'll argue with him then.  Now I'm getting the $510 plus the $200 gift card...


Installer was great, windows are great.  HD office workers, post-sale not so great.


----------

